# PLUS DE SON Power Mac G5



## saphie (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai *plus du tout de son* dans mon *power mac bipro G5*, (à part celui des ventilos):mouais:
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ?

Voici ma configuration son dans les préférences (système 10.4.11) :


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2010)

Tout d'abord, essayer de réinitialiser la PRAM / NVRAM, voir ici:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

Si ça ne marche pas, tenter cette autre réinitialisation:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2010)

je vais pas charger des pj
mais penser aussi à 
indiquer  si on utilise casques , peripheriques son

verifier les  reglages coonfiguration midi

( plein de fils là dessus en archives)


----------



## emelle (28 Novembre 2011)

bonjour Saphie,

j'ai exactement le même problème.
As tu trouvé la solution ?


----------



## boninmi (28 Novembre 2011)

emelle a dit:


> bonjour Saphie,
> 
> j'ai exactement le même problème.
> As tu trouvé la solution ?


As-tu testé les conseils ci-dessus ?
L'absence de réponse de Saphie peut laisser à penser que ces conseils ont été utiles.


----------



## emelle (28 Novembre 2011)

Bien sûr que j'ai fait ce qui était conseillé, mais hélas ça ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## boninmi (28 Novembre 2011)

emelle a dit:


> Bien sûr que j'ai fait ce qui était conseillé, mais hélas ça ne fonctionne toujours pas


OK. Désolé, je sèche ...
Pas mieux en branchant des écouteurs ?


----------

